# 이 세상 그 누구보다 널 사랑하겠어.



## patty roth

I had a friend sent me some Korean texts. He told me it meant "May god take care of you. Sleep well.." or something similar to that I can't clearly remember.
I kinda believe in him about 90%. So please help me with this if you can. I really appreciate it 

I had a screenshot and here's the link to the image

http://tinypic.com/r/ngsxug/9

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mink-shin

Hi, Patty Roth.
Welcome to 한국어 forum.

He wants you to know how he loves you. He says he loves you more than everything in the world.

His text:
But I wish you could know what's in my mind. I love you more than everything in the world.


----------



## patty roth

Hi, thank you for the translation.


----------



## Jihu Kim

It's a part of lyrics of the song (01:50 ~ 02:10), "널 사랑하겠어(I will love you)" - 동물원(Zoo).


----------

